# Corey Maggette Must Go



## Ben

> It's no secret that the Golden State Warriors have been a much better team without their former captain, Stephen Jackson. Not only has the ball movement improved, but the overall chemistry has gotten higher and defense has been more efficient.
> 
> Now that one of the bums is gone, it's time for the Warriors to trade a player that they should have never signed in the first place: Corey Maggette.
> 
> Maggette's contract could be the worst in the league, he puts his stats before winning, and is injury prone. Well maybe the injury prone part is not that bad, since the Warriors are a better team when he does not play.
> 
> The Warriors went into Dallas, and beat the Mavericks. One of the reasons for the win was because Don Nelson did not coach, but we'll leave that for another article. The main reason the Warriors won was because the youth played unselfishly, played defense, and played with heart. Those are some traits that the overpaid sixth man does not comprehend with.
> 
> While Maggette may provide scoring, that is not what Golden State needs right now. If you want an example that stats are misleading, look at Maggette. He averages 17 points per game and numerous free throw attempts, but what you do not see in the box score is the number of times he has killed the Warriors momentum.
> 
> When the Warriors are down by a big margin, the usually put up a fight and make little runs to comeback near the end of the game. The young guys put up quality scoring streaks and display acts of teamwork. But what could be their only mistake during the runs? Passing the ball to Maggette.
> 
> The lazy Maggette gets to the free throw line, but countless times during the game he chucks up random jump shots. Most of the jumps shots are bricks that do not even come close to going in.
> 
> The jump shots and ball-hogging is just a part of the problem Maggette causes. His defense is below average. He may draw a few charges once in a while, but he is a great flopper, something you should not be proud of. Corey also turns the ball over more than you would expect. Some turnovers are because he lowers his shoulder while attacking the rim, but most of them are because of lazy passes and low IQ plays.
> 
> Maggette has also averaged 1.8 assists per game since wearing a Golden State jersey. That is not a number you want from your veteran guard.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/298568-memo-to-golden-state-warriors-corey-maggette-must-go


----------



## eddymac

that looks like something a bbf member would have wrote.


----------



## gi0rdun

Seriously Corey Maggette must be the worst thing the Warriors have done ever. It's good that we got rid of Crawford and Jackson now we just need to get rid of Maggette.


----------



## GNG

eddymac said:


> that looks like something a bbf member would have wrote.


It's bleacher report. It's probably some 15-year-old.


----------



## RollWithEm

eddymac said:


> that looks like something a bbf member would have wrote.


HA! I thought the same thing when I read it!


----------

